# FR: au / dans le cas où <conditionnel> + mode de la principale



## katkatim

i know that we use the conditionnel after _au cas où_ but what about the rest of the sentence ?
do i have to use indicatif? conditionnel?

ex:

au cas où il ferait beau nous (aller) nous promener

how can i conjugate the verb aller and why?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## bazalpin

I am not saying you are wrong but your exemple does not sound natural.

I would use _si_ and not _au cas où_: s'il fait beau, nous irons nous promener / s'il faisait beau, nous irions nous promener

Now, to answer your question with another exemple:
_Nous allons à l'aéroport au cas où il aurait oublié son sac là-bas_.
I use the present tense, I can't think of any other tense of the _indicatif_, but it is possible to use the _impératif_.
_Allons à l'aéroport au cas où il aurait oublié son sac là-bas_.


----------



## katkatim

i asked because i saw the sentence _au cas où _il ferait beau nous irions nous promener and i dont understand why to use conditionnelX2 and not for ex. conditionnel+futur simple 
i agree that si sounds better but that's the sentence  i saw


----------



## geostan

_*Au cas où*_ does require the conditional, but that should not affect the rest of the sentence. The simple present should be enough.


----------



## Maître Capello

Maybe the sentence was a reported speech in the past? _Il a dit qu'au cas où il ferait beau, nous irions nous promener._

Anyway, I agree with Bazalpin's comments, although the main verb may also be in the other tenses of the indicative depending on context. For example:

_Nous *sommes allés* à l'aéroport au cas où il aurait oublié son sac là-bas._
_Nous *irons* à l'aéroport tout à l'heure au cas où il aurait oublié son sac là-bas._


----------



## bazalpin

Maître Capello said:


> Maybe the sentence was a reported speech in the past? _Il a dit qu'au cas où il ferait beau, nous irions nous promener._



That must be it, indeed. In this case it makes sense.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !

J'ai appris qu'en théorie au cas où était toujours, toujours, TOUJOURS suivi du conditionnel (en réalité, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas), mais quel serait le mode à employer dans la deuxième partie de la phrase en français ci-dessous ? : 

English : In case there are technical problems, a technician should be able to help us. 

Français : Au cas où il y aurait des problèmes techniques, un technicien devrait pouvoir nous aider. 

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## anastasia0000

Hello,

I have searched a number of grammar sites and all the posts on the construction "Dans le cas où" yet I have not been able to confirm whether it is correct to use the "Présent du conditionnel" followed by the "Futur de l'indicatif" after "Dans le cas où".

The information I found focused on whether or not the "Présent du conditionnel" follows this construction, but did not address the second part of the phrase.

For example:

Dans le cas où mon ami viendrait, je lui donnerai ce cadeau.

Or must one write:

Dans le cas où mon ami viendrait, je lui donnerait ce cadeau.

If you can refer me to any ressources on this subject, I would be so grateful!

Thanks again,


----------



## petit1

Dans le cas où mon ami viendrait je lui donnerais ce cadeau.
Being a French speaker it is natural so I can't explain but as the pronunciation of "donnerai: futur" and "donnerais; conditionnel" is close French people who hesitate put the sentence in the plural so that they "hear" the difference in the pronunciations: 
"Au cas où nos amis *viendraient*, nous leur *donnerions* ce cadeau." (conditionnel + conditionnel)" whereas in the "futur" the verbs would have been "*viendront*" and "*donnerons*".


----------



## Magonette

Another example:

- Si mon ami venait, je lui donnerais ce cadeau. (he's normally not going to come, but this is what I would do in the improbable case that he would come).
- Si mon ami vient, je lui donnerai ce cadeau. (it's not sure whether he's going to come or not, but it's very possible and this is what I would do in this case). 

Your sentence has the same meaning as the first one of my example.


----------



## Mauricet

> English : In case there are technical problems, a technician should be able to help us.
> 
> Français : Au cas où il y aurait des problèmes techniques, un technicien devrait pouvoir nous aider.
> 
> Dans le cas où mon ami viendrait, je lui donnerai ce cadeau.
> 
> Dans le cas où mon ami viendrait, je lui donnerai*s* ce cadeau.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord. La phrase introduite par _dans le cas où_ n'est pas forcément équivalente à une proposition conditionnelle irréelle ; elle peut également être *réelle* comme dans l'exemple qui nous occupe.

_Si mon ami vient ce soir, je lui donner*ai* ce cadeau._ ↔ _Dans le cas où mon ami viendrait ce soir, je lui donner*ai* ce cadeau._ 

On pourrait d'ailleurs éventuellement aussi employer un futur plutôt qu'un conditionnel dans la proposition subordonnée :

_Si mon ami vient ce soir, je lui donner*ai* ce cadeau._ ↔ _Dans le cas où mon ami viendr*a* ce soir, je lui donner*ai* ce cadeau._


----------



## Mauricet

Pas irréelle, d'accord, mais quand même conditionnelle : il n'y a pas d'équivalent à _si mon ami vient ce soir_ avec _au cas où / dans le cas où_. Pour moi _Au cas où mon ami viendrait ce soir_ équivaut à _Si mon ami *venait* ce soir_, après quoi le futur _je lui donnerai ce cadeau_ me semble incongru. Qui a le courage de chercher chez Grevisse ou autre ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Mauricet said:


> Pour moi _Au cas où mon ami viendrait ce soir_ équivaut à _Si mon ami *venait* ce soir_


Mais l'imparfait implique justement une hypothèse irréelle, c'est-à-dire que l'on sait déjà que l'ami en question ne viendra pas…


----------



## Mauricet

Pas si le sens voulu est _S'il arrivait qu'il vienne_, qui se dit bien _S'il venait_, dans le français que je parle ... Je ne sais pas s'il viendra ou pas quand je dis _s'il venait, je ferais ceci ou cela_.


----------

